# Safe for hedgies?



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok so I found this thing at petco.com similar to the snuggle safe disc, but I was wondering if it is safe for hedgehogs. Picture below:









It has a removable buckwheat filled pillow inside. Also, if it is unsafe, please tell me if it is the actual pillow just the casing or both that is causing the problem. 
Thanks!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Personally I don't see anything wrong with it as long as there are no loose threads, and it's not made of towel-like fabric. Any tags should be cut off if there is any, and make sure you're careful when heating the bag that you don't make it too hot. Those are just the basic precautions that I would look for.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh I forgot to mention-it's made for cats, so I wouldn't think there would be loose threads because their claws could easily damage it if so. But it's only like $6 so it's a cheaper alternative to the snuggle safe disk


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

For that much I'd get it & see if it looks alright! It's awfully cute - so I hope it works out!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

PJM said:


> For that much I'd get it & see if it looks alright! It's awfully cute - so I hope it works out!


 good point! Six dollars really isn't a lot but I would want to make sure that hedgehogs don't have some sort of buckwheat allergy that I don't know about. It's unlikely but I'd want to be sure that my future hedgehog will be ok


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some hedgehogs are fine with buckwheat/rice/grain filled heat bags but for others the smell drives them nuts and they constantly try chewing at it. Also, these bags create moisture so if hedgie is laying on it, hedgie can end up slightly damp. 

The warmth from these things is extremely short, sometimes only about 10 minutes so they really aren't a heating option. If you are getting it because it's cute, go for it. If the thought is to use as a heating source, it isn't worth it. Depending on how secure it closes, it might make a cute cover for hand warmers. 

The case looks fine but it would need to be thoroughly inspected for any loose threads.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok, that's really good to know! Thanks


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

i really think thats the cutest thing in the world! I want to purchase one for Teddy Bear!!! What is it called and what is the link??! :mrgreen:


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

PJM said:


> For that much I'd get it & see if it looks alright! It's awfully cute - so I hope it works out!





TeddysMommy said:


> i really think thats the cutest thing in the world! I want to purchase one for Teddy Bear!!! What is it called and what is the link??! :mrgreen:


It is pretty cute-that's how I noticed it  but here is the link:
http://www.petco.com/product/112231/Petstages-Kitty-Cuddle-Pal-Heated-Mat.aspx and it is called the Petsages Kitty Cuddle Pal Heat Mat, and it is really cheap too, just $6 so when I finally get my guy (or girl) I'll probably have to pick one up 
Also Teddy Bear is a really cute name


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

leopardhedgehog said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > For that much I'd get it & see if it looks alright! It's awfully cute - so I hope it works out!
> ...


Hehe, thanks  I named him that because his ears look like ears on teddy bears


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh hey,

Today I went to petco and purchased it for Teddy... HE LOVES IT!!! He is actually snuggling in it right now on my lap :lol: It is not a main source of heat though its just an additional heat source, It stays warm for about 1 hr. on 30 seconds and 2 hrs. on 1 minutes (Just make sure it's not too hot) It's real cute though i will post pics l8r and post them here for you if u want 2 see :!:


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

TeddysMommy said:


> Oh hey,
> 
> Today I went to petco and purchased it for Teddy... HE LOVES IT!!! He is actually snuggling in it right now on my lap :lol: It is not a main source of heat though its just an additional heat source, It stays warm for about 1 hr. on 30 seconds and 2 hrs. on 1 minutes (Just make sure it's not too hot) It's real cute though i will post pics l8r and post them here for you if u want 2 see :!:


Please do! And good to know how long it stays heated


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

leopardhedgehog said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hey,
> ...


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

TeddysMommy said:


> leopardhedgehog said:
> 
> 
> > TeddysMommy said:
> ...


That's great thx! I had been hoping it would ok for short car trips, just like 10 minutes or so.


----------

